# Aim and go



## Ladd of the north (6 mo ago)

Received a aim and go for a gift from Amazon has anyone tried this slingshot


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

This one? -








Amazon.com : aiminGo Slingshot, Professional Hunting Shooting Slingshot with 1.5mm Extra Thick Heavy Duty Rubber Bands ， High Velocity Catapult : Sports & Outdoors


Amazon.com : aiminGo Slingshot, Professional Hunting Shooting Slingshot with 1.5mm Extra Thick Heavy Duty Rubber Bands ， High Velocity Catapult : Sports & Outdoors



www.amazon.com













Solid tubes / bands?


Just received some bands from a friend. They are 2mm solid tube bands no inner diameter. Never seen these b4 dun know what they are called. But they have a light-ish draw and shoot clayballs quite well. Cut it 5 inch loop and it sends 9mm - 3/8 clayballs (bout 1g) down range at around 200s fps...




www.slingshotforum.com


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Hi Ladd and welcome-

I've never been an advocate for sights on slingshots. I think they are superfluous gimmickry and do more harm than good. In this case they are especially worrisome because of the five pointy, metal protrusions on top of each prong. With each shot, they will abrade your bands on the fork side, leading to possible failure on that end, and getting bull-whipped in the kisser as a result. They look like they're removable. I would remove them.

There's enough rubber on that rig to hurl golf ball-sized pieces of lead across a lake. You could easily make two complete and serviceable bandsets from the rubber currently mounted.

Finally, how does it feel to you? It's a very popular ergo design. If it's comfortable and you can shoot it well then run with it. The journey is 68.3% of the fun!


----------



## Ladd of the north (6 mo ago)

Thanks for your advice I will return item could you recommend a similar style


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

I suggest you peruse pocket predator.com and simpleshot.com. You're bound to find something you like...

Again, there's nothing wrong with that style of slingshot- just lose the sights.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Agreed with [mention]Hulla Baloo [/mention] I have one very similar to this one, and the first thing to go was the gimmicky sights.

You may also want to lightly sand the inside of the clamp faces so they are not sharp ( as they always are ) so they don’t cut into your bands.
When you clamp down on them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Keep the frame around! Try it with and without sights but be cautious as to what they mentioned and experiment with it some and have fun!


----------

